# Clothes swapping websites



## User49 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good websites to swap clothes/bags/accessories on? I am having a massive tidy out and want to donate a lot to charity but I've heard of websites where you can swap with other people. Has anyone tried any or been a member of one that they recommend?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know any, but I will certainly bump this in hope someone does!! 

I know a friend of mine is on Vampirefreaks and sometimes trades items with others via the forums there, I don't know it's specifically for clothes though. With a name like that, I'd imagine it might be quite a one way street style wise. Could be worth a look.


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

Are there any facebook groups that do that sort of thing in your area? I know here in Toronto there are TONS of groups where people buy/sell/trade clothing. Also check out craigslist, kijiji for local swaps, as well as different LJ communities (girlysales, wiwt2_sales, etc) where users often do swaps and sales


----------



## Critter (Jan 28, 2010)

Check out new swap site iSwish.co.nz "Swishing is clothes swapping and iSwish is more! Swap clothes, shoes and accessories you don?t wear, for ones that you will |" Its free to join and list and swap (only have to pay postage) and they have women, men and kids items. At moment it seems to be mainly clothes, but I notice there are books, dvds, and beauty products and cosmetics appearing too...
I have "swished" a few times already I have to say its great fun and have managed to grab some fab bargains some new and other hardly used stuff.


----------

